# Digital Camera Problem



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2013)

I have an older little 4 megapixel Pentax pocket camera that uses an SD memory card.  It's been pretty reliable, is water resistant (good for camping), and handy.  But I started having trouble with photos not coming out, and having a pink tone to them.  So I bought a new memory card, and am having the same issues.  I took a nice close photo of two deer outside by backyard fence today, but this is how it came out...any ideas on what the problem is, anyone else get pictures like this?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 16, 2013)

Just going on a wing and a prayer here, but have you checked (or CAN you check) the white balance? If there's a setting for it you might want to make sure it's set properly, because it almost appears that you're taking fluorescent-balanced shots instead of daylight-balanced. The streaking and such I can't say, unless the main sensor is shot, in which case the camera is probably garbage.

Good luck with it!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 16, 2013)

If if turns out not to be fixable, SeaBreeze,  they can usually be found almost free on Craigslist nowdays.  I stopped even using mine when I got my new iPhone, and I think that since phone camera in smartphones are as good or better than some of the older digital cameras, many people are using their phones instead.
Before I got my iPhone, I bought a nice Casio 6 megapixel camera with the accessories for $20 , and it worked fine. I think I might have got that one on eBay, and the $20 included shipping. 
Anuway, worth checking, if the one you have can't be easily fixed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks Phil.  The White Balance has always been set on AWB or Auto, since I got the camera.  Being gizmo-challenged I figured auto setting were the safest and simplest way to go. There's also Daylight, Shade, Tungsten Light, Fluorescent Light and Manual.  But from day 1 it's always been on auto.  Less than a minute after that photo, I took another when the deer were walking away, and posted it today on the Share Your Day July thread, that one came out okay.

Thanks Happyflowerlady, I like the camera because it uses AA batteries, so when we're in the woods camping, we don't have to worry about recharging anything...also that it's water resistant.  I'm still using a prepaid Tracfone, so no camera there.


----------



## Phantom (Jul 17, 2013)

Try factory reset ???

*Reset the camera* – reset either via a menu or by removing the batteries for about 24 hours


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Phantom, may try that!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 17, 2013)

Heck, that's psychedelic, SeaBreeze!  Reminds me of when we found some film in the back of a truck in 'Nam that had been sitting in the sun forever.  The LT suggested I try it out and see what happens.  Viola!  Pretty colors!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 17, 2013)

There are some Pentax cameras starting at 99 cents on eBay. You just put in the search which camera you have, and see what is comparable.
I had mine stolen, and wanted to find another one just like it, because I loved the docking cradle on my Casio; so I started searching eBay until I found one like mine, and then bought that.
(Then, my daughter gave me the iPhone, and I don't need a docking cradle, or to even upload pictures to my computer anymore, the iPhone does it all automatically.)

Hopefully, yours will just be a simple fix, and you won't have to replace it, since it is just what you want.


----------

